# Spider Solitaire that comes with XP



## Jac12

This may sound weird but I would like to find the same solitaire game that comes with winxp pro for my husband. He has his own computer but not running win xp but win98 and he loves to play the solitaire that comes with XP and wants to use my computer to do it all the time. Now I'm not selfish but I want to use my computer sometimes at night but he is always on it. I thought that if I could find that game and install it for him I'd get mine back.
I have tried downloading different versions of the game but none are like the one that comes with XP. Is there a way for me to tell the name of the maker that windows uses for that game. I tried using right click properties on the game in this computer but no such luck. I get this:
%SystemRoot%\System32\spider.exe, but not who makes it.
Any help will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, Jo


----------



## =Phant0M=

spider soliraire is made by microsoft. i dont believe you can download it.


----------



## Jac12

Thank you so much for answering me. I know the ones that I have downloaded are not the one that comes with XP.

Jac


----------



## dalereis

I downloaded it once for my Win98SE machine and it was exactly like the one from Microsoft. I'll have to check later on that older computer and see if I can determine where I got it.


----------



## Jac12

Oh thank you so much. That would be great and I really would appreciate it.
Jac


----------



## chalky

I had the Spider game when I was running ME...went back to 98se, found it more stable...I just found the games folder on the disc, copied Spider exe then pasted it to my desktop, no need to install anything...is this the one you mean...if it is you should be able to do the same from the xp disc...


----------



## Jac12

It is the one but where did you download it from. He has no Spider game on his PC so I will have to download it from somewhere,
Jac


----------



## comptom

Hi Jac, same problem here. I just found a download and I think this is pretty close, probably as close you will ever get without installing XP itself.
http://www.angelfire.com/nv2/spider_solitaire/
let me know what you think, my wife likes it the same as the original


----------



## evirod

I went on to www.angel.com downloaded solitare fantastic you could swear it came from windows. thanks the only version as good as windows.


----------



## jillhudspith

I found my way here because I was having trouble with spider solitaire - it just disappeared on me!! The little box asking what level I want to play comes up - but that's all. In reading these messages I decided to download from angelfire - and the same thing is occuring. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## chalky

Hi Jill...

Welcome to TSG  

Have you tried uninstalling spider completely, registry entries as well, then reinstalling it....

also.. always say what OS you are using in any posts...saves another post on asking....


----------



## jillhudspith

Thanks for your reply! I've uninstalled and re-installed the game - same result. OS is XP.


----------



## chalky

Hi again.... 

did you remove the registry entries..


----------



## jillhudspith

Oh dear - I hate to admit that I'm not sure how to do that....


----------



## chalky

Rather then mess about with the registry, that's dangerous, and I don't know XP..

have you a reg cleaner with an ' uninstall tab '

the one I use backs up everything before removing, I can find the link if you need it....

a lot of apps will not reinstall properly if thier uninstall doesn't clear everything out..

hopefully someone more knowledgeable will come along to help you step by step on clearing the keys...

if not I'll be back tomorrow evening..bedtime for me now...


----------



## nanakrat

I have the same problem with my spider solitaire. So where is the program so that I can reinstall it after I have deleted it?


----------



## jillhudspith

I've now solved my problem and am happily playing spider solitaire again! Obviously there was a file which I'd managed to delete so that the game didn't show up on the screen (although it was playing in the background). My solution was to restore my system to a date before the problem started - and now everything is OK.


----------



## chalky

> _Originally posted by nanakrat:_
> *I have the same problem with my spider solitaire. So where is the program so that I can reinstall it after I have deleted it? *


Hi nan... Welcome to TSG...

If you browse the ME disc there should be a folder named samples...the demos folder inside this one should contain spider as well as pinball - pandora - soccer etc...

just make sure you uninstall spider before reinstalling it from the disc...registry entries as well, because if the programme uninstall leaves any fragments behind it will not reinstall properly....


----------



## Silent209

I have the same problem as Jac. My dad is alwayz on my computer because i have spider on it. He has a very old computer with windows NT. I tryed going to angle.com but when he tryed to play it on his computer a window "poped" up labled Spider solitare EXE.- Entry was not found. saying,"the procedure entry point SHGGectspecialFolderPathA could not be located in the dynamic link library SHELL.32.DILL." I tryed it om my computer and it worked fine. Is there another Spider solitare out there for windows nt?


----------



## chalky

http://www.solsuite.com/spider-solitaire.htm


----------



## Silent209

All of the other spider solitares are all different. They dont look like the one from Angle.com or from xp. Is there another look-a-like?


----------



## chalky

If you browse your OS installation disc there should be a folder named samples...the demos folder inside this one should contain spider as well as pinball - pandora - soccer etc...

Just copy then paste spider to the dasktop..it runs from the icon...


----------



## LionsMike

Spider can be found in XP the root directory as spider.exe It is not a big file. You may also find it in WINDOWS\system32\


----------



## Andrea_B

You can also try this spider solitaire game


----------

